# Whizzer date information



## Billythekid (Mar 26, 2021)

Does anyone know how to date my engine 

also any good websites for parts I need a clutch bracket and mabe some other parts


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2021)

Its an H motor.  1948.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 27, 2021)

I concur.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice 1948 does anyone have the stock carb settings for a tiltson carb


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 13, 2021)

So I didn’t find the exact settings but on a tillotson ml5b the “wing nut” on the bottom of the float bowl does not get screwed all the way in I would say about one full turn out is where is should go that was my problem when I rebuilt the carb I put everything back the way it was and this was screwed all the way in and if you screw it all the way in the carb doesn’t get enough gas hope this helps someone in the future


----------

